# Animali domestici



## aristocat (6 Dicembre 2021)

Che rapporto avete con gli animali domestici? A casa ne avete uno? 
Come vi trovate?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Dicembre 2021)

Ho una mora, una rossa e una bionda. Mi mancano la negretta e la thailandesina. Ti farò sapere.


----------



## aristocat (6 Dicembre 2021)

La mora romagnola!  Mora Romagnola - Wikipedia 
Intenditore...


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho una mora, una rossa e una bionda. Mi mancano la negretta e la thailandesina. Ti farò sapere.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Dicembre 2021)

aristocat ha detto:


> La mora romagnola!  Mora Romagnola - Wikipedia
> Intenditore...


No. Roman-a.


----------



## aristocat (6 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Roman-a.


Ci avevo quasi beccato!


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Dicembre 2021)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ci avevo quasi beccato!


Romanissima e col culo a meletta. Na meraviglia.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Tornando seri...
Io ho cane e gatta...
Il cane lo considero il mio terzo figlio...
Non potrei più vivere senza un cane in casa...
Anche la micia però è fondamentale...anche se da buona gatta..si fa i cazzi suoi...
Cmq sono stati presi per i figli fondamentale...mia figlia ama i gatti e il maschietto i cani...
Preso prima il gatto...
Il cane è arrivato dopo...
Senza il consenso di mio marito ..
Ma ...se ad un figlio prendi un animale non puoi non assecondare il desiderio dell' altro...senza contare che io amo profondamente i cani...
Quindi ci troviamo con due dolci creature in più da amare e coccolare...
Mai più senza...
Fortunatamente quando noi non ci siamo c è mio papà che può badare a loro...quindi restano nel loro ambiente anche quando noi siamo via...


----------



## Carola (7 Dicembre 2021)

aristocat ha detto:


> Che rapporto avete con gli animali domestici? A casa ne avete uno?
> Come vi trovate?


 Cane e gatto

Li adoro li rispetto sono felicissima di averli non potrei concepire una vita senza 
I


----------



## aristocat (7 Dicembre 2021)

Io ho avuto diversi cani, presi non da me ma dalla mia famiglia in passato. Tutti diversi come carattere, esigenze, abitudini... Però con i cani non ho mai "legato" tanto, anche se non saprei dire il perché.
Da qualche mese, poi, ho adottato una gattina in un rifugio e sono strafelice ... i gatti sono intelligentissimi, affettuosi, si legano tantissimo e questo a dispetto degli stereotipi e delle solite ovvietà che si dicono sui gatti (infidi, solitari). La mia poi mi fa spataccare, mi fa morir dal ridere anche quando fa cose che non dovrebbe


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2021)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io ho avuto diversi cani, presi non da me ma dalla mia famiglia in passato. Tutti diversi come carattere, esigenze, abitudini... Però con i cani non ho mai "legato" tanto, anche se non saprei dire il perché.
> Da qualche mese, poi, ho adottato una gattina in un rifugio e sono strafelice ... i gatti sono intelligentissimi, affettuosi, si legano tantissimo e questo a dispetto degli stereotipi e delle solite ovvietà che si dicono sui gatti (infidi, solitari)


Ti dirò c è gatto e gatto...
La mia micia è veramente parca di coccole...te le fa se ha voglia lei...quando dice lei e come vuole lei...
Il gatto di mia sorella invece è un produttore di fusa...appena ti vede inizia a farle...vuole sempre un contatto fisico...cerca sempre la ns presenza...
Sono uno l opposto dell' altra ..
Ma li amiamo entrambi tantissimo


----------



## aristocat (7 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti dirò c è gatto e gatto...
> La mia micia è veramente parca di coccole...te le fa se ha voglia lei...quando dice lei e come vuole lei...
> Il gatto di mia sorella invece è un produttore di fusa...appena ti vede inizia a farle...vuole sempre un contatto fisico...cerca sempre la ns presenza...
> Sono uno l opposto dell' altra ..
> Ma li amiamo entrambi tantissimo


Ma pensa... la mia è coccolosissima anche se non sembra dall'aspetto (una mini pantera, e con gli estranei è diffidente.) E' tutta nera, occhi verdi e somiglia al gatto del mio avatar (è un caso!)
Però non vuole mai essere presa in braccio, non vuole essere fotografata e filmata  e non ama cambiare abitudini


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2021)

non è vanitosa


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tornando seri...


ero serissimo.


----------



## aristocat (7 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non è vanitosa


Lo è moltissimo.... ma non vuole essere ripresa  un controsenso!


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2021)

Ci vogliono, equilibrano, tappano falle, riempiono vuoti, danno un senso ai silenzi, assorbono il surplus affettivo e ricambiano.
Ho un cane famoso per la sua forza fisica e un gatto molto anziano.


----------



## aristocat (7 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ci vogliono, equilibrano, tappano falle, riempiono vuoti, danno un senso ai silenzi, assorbono il surplus affettivo e ricambiano.
> Ho un cane famoso per la sua forza fisica e un gatto molto anziano.


E vanno d'accordo?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2021)

aristocat ha detto:


> E vanno d'accordo?


Se il gatto comanda si.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Se il gatto comanda si.


Certo comandano i gatti...
Il mio cane infatti quando li vede ormai li lascia in pace...ha imparato...a furia di graffiate sul muso


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Dicembre 2021)

Diciamo che i cani, tutti, nascono buoni. Poi l’educazione o la mala educazione possono avere effetti positivi o nefasti sulla crescita ma il cane, quello domestico, non il lupo, è un bambascione, un eterno bambino, dal Pitbull al Maltese.

Il gatto nasce felino, altro che bambascione.


----------



## Vera (8 Dicembre 2021)

aristocat ha detto:


> Che rapporto avete con gli animali domestici? A casa ne avete uno?
> Come vi trovate?


Io ne ho 3 (cani) con caratteri completamente diversi. Uno spasso.


----------



## perplesso (8 Dicembre 2021)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io ho avuto diversi cani, presi non da me ma dalla mia famiglia in passato. Tutti diversi come carattere, esigenze, abitudini... Però con i cani non ho mai "legato" tanto, anche se non saprei dire il perché.
> Da qualche mese, poi, ho adottato una gattina in un rifugio e sono strafelice ... i gatti sono intelligentissimi, affettuosi, si legano tantissimo e questo a dispetto degli stereotipi e delle solite ovvietà che si dicono sui gatti (infidi, solitari). La mia poi mi fa spataccare, mi fa morir dal ridere anche quando fa cose che non dovrebbe


una aristogatta è normale che non leghi tanto coi cani


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> una aristogatta è normale che non leghi tanto coi cani


Con la "piccola" è stato comunque difficile all'inizio, perchè diffidente e stressata dal periodo di accoglienza nella famiglia di volontari... ma ora è tutto meraviglioso


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> assorbono il surplus affettivo


surplus affettivo è una contraddizione in termini.


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2021)

aristocat ha detto:


> Che rapporto avete con gli animali domestici? A casa ne avete uno?
> Come vi trovate?


vivo con 4 gatti, oserei affermare che sono i miei padroni ideali.   

L'ultimo arrivato poi, è parecchio assertivo. 
Non vuole le coccole, le pretende fermamente.
Se il tempo coccola è inferiore alle sue aspettative, mi morde 

Non riesco ad immaginare una casa senza gatti. 
Il più vecchio sono quasi 20 anni che sta con me. 
Fra un po' probabilmente ci saluteremo. Mi ha insegnato parecchie cose.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2021)

Ci sono altri animali che mi interessano, un giorno mi piacerebbe capire cosa comporta un contatto con loro e stabilire un rapporto con loro. Uno di questi è il cavallo: mai andata a cavallo per paura dei rischi che questa esperienza comporta. 
Chi va a cavallo tra voi? Chi ha provato? Cosa vi ha lasciato l'esperienza e l'interazione con i cavalli?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> surplus affettivo è una contraddizione in termini.


Documentati invece di parlare per gnente.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Documentati invece di parlare per gnente.


Spiega tu, no?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Dicembre 2021)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ci sono altri animali che mi interessano, un giorno mi piacerebbe capire cosa comporta un contatto con loro e stabilire un rapporto con loro. Uno di questi è il cavallo: mai andata a cavallo per paura dei rischi che questa esperienza comporta.
> Chi va a cavallo tra voi? Chi ha provato? Cosa vi ha lasciato l'esperienza e l'interazione con i cavalli?


Ci andavo da bambino, quando potevo fuggire dai miei genitori, il nonno di una mia parente aveva una scuderia e pd ogni tanto di pomeriggio, con la mia amica andavamo dai suoi cavalli che montavamo senza sella perché incapaci di metterla.
Ricordo l’interno coscia arrossato perche quella specie di coperta su cui sedevamo a cavalcioni pungeva.
Ricordo la puzza di animale e il fumo che saliva dalla cacca quando la raccoglievo.
Ricordo che quando dicono che capiscono quando sei teso, lo dicono e basta, io non ho mai capito niente delle loro reazioni.
Pero stare lì era bello.

Ora al posto della scuderia passa la BreBeMi.
Esattamente sopra.
Non c’è più manco la strada che porta li.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiega tu, no?


Allora, praticamente mi hanno spiegato che quando una persona ha un profondo bisogno di donare amore e di sentirsi importante per qualcuno che ricambia, ma no una persona perché magari una persona l’ha già ma non gli basta, allora si prende un animale.
Me lo spiego‘ Sandro Pellai.
Poi non so se è vero o se è scientificamente provato, su di me funziona davvero.


----------



## Vera (8 Dicembre 2021)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ci sono altri animali che mi interessano, un giorno mi piacerebbe capire cosa comporta un contatto con loro e stabilire un rapporto con loro. Uno di questi è il cavallo: mai andata a cavallo per paura dei rischi che questa esperienza comporta.
> Chi va a cavallo tra voi? Chi ha provato? Cosa vi ha lasciato l'esperienza e l'interazione con i cavalli?


Io ho un cavallo. Era di mia madre. Nonostante mi conoscesse già non è stato facile acquistare la sua completa fiducia. È stato bello quando, dopo lunghi sguardi, camminate, avvicinamenti, carezze ha finalmente deciso che potevo essere una degna sostituta.
Quando non possiamo andare a fare le nostre passeggiate le leggo qualcosa, seduta vicina a lei. Ama ascoltare la mia voce. 
Dolce ma anche tanto stronza, a volte. Come tutti ha i suoi giorni no e se non le va di essere toccata mi da le musate sul sedere finché non cado.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Dicembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io ho un cavallo. Era di mia madre. Nonostante mi conoscesse già non è stato facile acquistare la sua completa fiducia. È stato bello quando, dopo lunghi sguardi, camminate, avvicinamenti, carezze ha finalmente deciso che potevo essere una degna sostituta.
> Quando non possiamo andare a fare le nostre passeggiate le leggo qualcosa, seduta vicina a lei. Ama ascoltare la mia voce.
> Dolce ma anche tanto stronza, a volte. Come tutti ha i suoi giorni no e se non le va di essere toccata mi da le musate sul sedere finché non cado.


Beh non è proprio un animale di facile gestione...
Una mia amica l ha avuto per 30 anni...nel giardino di casa...
Ma era il padre a fare il lavoro grosso...
Un cavallo è impegnativo...
Io ho una vecchia foto di me 14enne mentre lo cavalco..
Quanti ricordi...


----------



## Warlock (9 Dicembre 2021)

Un cane corso, un gatto persiano e un figlio nerd...


----------



## aristocat (9 Dicembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> Un cane corso, un gatto persiano e un figlio nerd...


Oddio il persiano... adoroooo    
Di carattere com'è?


----------



## Warlock (9 Dicembre 2021)

aristocat ha detto:


> Oddio il persiano... adoroooo
> Di carattere com'è?


Buono di carattere, affettuoso quanto basta, miagola che sembra mia madre, dovrebbe essere un gatto di casa ma esce tutta la notte e quasi ogni giorno porta topi senza testa, piccioni o altri uccelli aperti in due e una volta anche una biscia che aveva intorno al collo (con la testa in bocca). Il problema è che ha il pelo lungo e ogni giorno va spazzolato per l'enorme quantità di materiale vegetale che gli rimane nel pelo. Più tutte le volte che va lavato per togliere il sangue delle prede dal pelo bianco...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Dicembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> Buono di carattere, affettuoso quanto basta, miagola che sembra mia madre, dovrebbe essere un gatto di casa ma esce tutta la notte e quasi ogni giorno porta topi senza testa, piccioni o altri uccelli aperti in due e una volta anche una biscia che aveva intorno al collo (con la testa in bocca). Il problema è che ha il pelo lungo e ogni giorno va spazzolato per l'enorme quantità di materiale vegetale che gli rimane nel pelo. Più tutte le volte che va lavato per togliere il sangue delle prede dal pelo bianco...


Meglio il classico gatto europeo preso al gattile 
Costo praticamente nullo come la manutenzione


----------



## Warlock (9 Dicembre 2021)

Il persiano l'ho recuperato da una famiglia in cui il cane lo voleva morto... meno male che il mio cane Corso adora i gatti... il rovescio della medaglia è che quando il cane lecca il gatto, quest'ultimo sembra Cameron Diaz in Tutti pazzi per Mary


----------



## Marjanna (9 Dicembre 2021)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ci sono altri animali che mi interessano, un giorno mi piacerebbe capire cosa comporta un contatto con loro e stabilire un rapporto con loro. Uno di questi è il cavallo: mai andata a cavallo per paura dei rischi che questa esperienza comporta.
> Chi va a cavallo tra voi? Chi ha provato? Cosa vi ha lasciato l'esperienza e l'interazione con i cavalli?


Io non posso dire molto di animali domestici, se non elencare quelli che sono passati nella mia famiglia d'origine, e raccontare la loro storia, e quello che hanno lasciato a me. Ma sarebbe un elenco in mezzo agli altri.
Il cavallo è un animale che ci ha dato tanto per secoli, è strano per me leggerne come di "esperienza". Come specie, dobbiamo tantissimo ai cavalli e agli asini. Ed in effetti provo quasi vergogna nel non saperne niente, nella distanza con cui oggi noi cresciamo, rispetto a questa specie, tanto da non saperne appunto, quasi niente.
Però sarei più curiosa di vederli allo stato brado, ma non solo loro.
Posso chiederti da cosa parte il desiderio di rapporto verso questo animale o altri? E che cosa pensi quando parli di rapporto?


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Dicembre 2021)

Pensandoci bene, del cavallo amo le bistecche, lo spezzatino, la bresaola e la slinzega.
Pure il brasato se attraversato da una sottile vena grassa se no resta troppo asciutto.


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2021)

aristocat ha detto:


> Che rapporto avete con gli animali domestici? A casa ne avete uno?
> Come vi trovate?


Amore odio.
Ho un cane da canile.
Mi sta sul cazzo ma mi fa immensamente tenerezza.


----------

